# Theodore Roosevelt on critics



## Boaz (Sep 14, 2005)

I have enjoyed the Chronicles Network very much since joining about two months ago.  GRR Martin's forum is where I usually lurk and post. 

In my experience posting online over the last six years, I've noticed that I (and most everyone else) tend to make more negative criticism than positive.  I don't want to belittle the work of Mr. Martin, I've enjoyed his _A Song Of Ice And Fire_ tremendously.  The only series that I've enjoyed more are _Lord of the Rings_, _The Chronicles of Narnia_, and _John Carter of Mars_ (hey, I was fourteen when I read Burroughs... it's like pouring gasoline on an adolescent's hormonal fire!).  The intrigue and POV action is very reminiscent of Clavell's _Shogun_... only this is longer.

Anyway, Theodore Roosevelt had some words about critics.  These words are hung on my bathroom wall and I was convicted by them the other day.

So when you are feeling mean and want to denigrate others *or* when others try to tear you apart with their scorn and derision remember these words...

_*It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or where the doer of the deed could have done better.  The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by dust, sweat, and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again... because there is no effort without  error and shortcoming.*_

_*It is the man who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows the great enthusiasm; the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement... and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory nor defeat.*_

Martin's latest book will come out in two parts.  This news disheartens me, but I'll try to recall the lines above and not criticize what I know nothing about.

I Brian, I thought about posting this in the Martin forum, in the Aspiring Writers forum, and other places... this seemed to be best.  If this in in the wrong forum, please move it.  Thanks.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 15, 2005)

We aren't critics. We're the audience, and we have the right to react as we are moved, just as the writer has the right to ignore us. Just my opinion!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 15, 2005)

Good points all round - and I have to say, I do hope we continue to be supportive of critical views.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 15, 2005)

If we don't criticise, nothing will ever get better.  Besides, we'd never have anything to talk about!


----------



## Boaz (Sep 16, 2005)

We should definitely question behavior and actions in politics, art, literature, religion, sports, intellectual pursuits, etc.  I'm not calling for us all to be spoon fed sheep.

But sometimes, the nasty side takes over and I take pot shots at people.  My post was a call (at least to myself) to look at my motives in posting.  Constructive criticism (if I agree or disagree with the person in question) is better than just flaming.  Of course, they probably did not call it flaming in Teddy's day, but I think that's the criticism that he is talking about.  

I also posted that quote to give some hope to those of use who aspire to do great things.  Whether that's babysitting, becoming a doctor, writing the ultimate novel, opening a school for disabled Vietnamese immigrant children in Mozambique, or anything... don't listen to negative criticism.  I dare to say all of us have been told at work, school, home, church, or play that "You can't do that!  You are not smart, tall, good, pure, energetic, rich, or faithful enough!"

I love the end of the quote about "cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat."  My desire is to run hot, not cold.  Morgan Freeman's character in The Shawshank Redemption put it this way "Get busy living, or get busy dying."

If the shoe fits (and it fits me), wear it; if the shoe does not fit, don't.


----------

